# Mystery discovery of body parts (Formerly: Is someone trying to get their foot in the door at CPC HQ



## jollyjacktar

Shared under the provisions of Sec 29 of the copyright act.   Things that make you go hmmmm, or is that hummmm?   

*Possible human foot sent to Conservative Party HQ*
Police said it appeared to a be a human foot in an X-ray but confirmation is pending
CBC News
Posted: May 29, 2012 2:49 PM ET 

Ottawa police say they are investigating after what appears to be a human foot was found in a package sent to the Conservative Party of Canada's headquarters in downtown Ottawa.  Police were called to the 12th floor of 130 Albert St. at 11:20 a.m. ET after a suspicious package was delivered to the building. 

Police called for the hazardous materials unit after they noticed what appeared to be blood on the package.  The Hazmat Unit and Emergency Operations Section inspected the package and determined that there was possibly a human foot in the box, police said.  Ottawa police Staff Sgt. Bruce Pirt said major crimes investigators have taken over the HAZMAT call because if it is a human foot, "There's a body without one."...

full story and pics


----------



## jollyjacktar

Now they're trying to give them a hand.  Shared under Sec 29 of the copyright act.

*Police find 2nd body part after foot mailed to Tory HQ*
- Reports of severed hand found after human foot delivered to Conservative HQ
CBC News Posted: May 29, 2012 2:49 PM ET

Ottawa police say they have found a second body part in a package as they investigate the delivery of a human foot to the Conservative Party of Canada's headquarters in downtown Ottawa.  Police would not say what the body part was, nor where it was found, though they did say it was not found at the Conservative Party offices on 130 Albert St. where the foot was sent.

Media reports said the second package, containing a human hand, was not addressed to the Tory headquarters. Police said the major crime unit continues to investigate...

full story


----------



## PMedMoe

Listening to the news this morning and it is thought that this _may_ be related:

Torso found in Montreal garbage pile

The major crimes unit of the Montreal police is investigating the discovery of a torso in a pile of garbage in the Côte-des-Neiges borough, west of Décarie Boulevard.

Police said a suitcase holding the human remains was found behind an apartment building at the corner of Place Lucy and the Décarie.

The building's janitor made the grisly discovery Tuesday morning at about 10:15 a.m.

More at link


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Twitter is reporting that they are most likely related and they have also intercepted a package with a hand in it!!

It seems this story is coming together in bits and pieces...


----------



## Remius

Latest is that both the hand and foot originated from the same place but that the Montreal Torso is not related to these body parts.


----------



## GAP

Hmmm....Jet lost parts......maybe more than we originally thought..... ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr

On twitter right now: Montreal police may have suspect in human torso discovery.

"the suspect and victim knew each other" says police Cmdr. "it isn't linked to organized crime"


----------



## jollyjacktar

Crantor said:
			
		

> Latest is that both the hand and foot originated from the same place but that the Montreal Torso is not related to these body parts.


Oh contraire!  The right hand does not seem to know what the left one is doing...

Body parts mailed in Ottawa linked to Montreal torso
Left foot mailed to Tory headquarters, left hand found at Canada Post terminal
CBC News Posted: May 30, 2012 7:35 AM ET 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2012/05/30/ottawa-body-parts-investigation-dead-or-alive.html


----------



## GAP

> Left foot mailed to Tory headquarters, left hand found at Canada Post terminal



Leftover NDP leadership candidates?


----------



## Remius

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Oh contraire!  The right hand does not seem to know what the left one is doing...
> 
> Body parts mailed in Ottawa linked to Montreal torso
> Left foot mailed to Tory headquarters, left hand found at Canada Post terminal
> CBC News Posted: May 30, 2012 7:35 AM ET
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2012/05/30/ottawa-body-parts-investigation-dead-or-alive.html



yep so they are.

phew!


----------



## jollyjacktar

Crantor said:
			
		

> yep so they are.
> 
> phew!



Literally.  The reports say they are decomposed and rather stinky.  Talk about foot odor.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

As are most politicians...


----------



## bridges

I feel badly for the staffer who opened the package.  That's a sensory experience you never forget. 

Apparently - and perhaps not surprisingly, at this point - the police are saying that there may be other packages, in other locations.  How distressing for the victim's family.  This one promises to get weirder before it's all over.


----------



## McG

bridges said:
			
		

> How distressing for the victim's family.


Indeed.  I suppose it is possible that someone has parceled up bits of themself in order to send some sort of weird message.  However, in the midst of all this black humour, let's try to keep in mind that it is more likely that there is a as-of-yet unidentified, now deceased victim of this deranged crime.


----------



## Remius

Suspect has been named.  This developping fast...


----------



## Bzzliteyr

Crantor said:
			
		

> Suspect has been named.  This developping fast...



ANd sounding crazy!!


----------



## Old Sweat

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> ANd sounding crazy!!



CBC is reporting that the hand that was discovered in the postal station was addressed to the Liberal Party headquarters.

And in the really bizaree spin department, a NDP MP speculated that the foot was mailed to the CPC HQ by someone who was disgusted by what the Conservatives are doing to the country. This would appear to rule out the need to mail a rectal orfice to the headquarters of the New Democratic Party.


----------



## Remius

How about this for weird.  Not sure if it is the same guy...

http://ohinternet.com/Luka_Rocco_Magnotta


----------



## bridges

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> And in the really bizaree spin department, a NDP MP speculated that the foot was mailed to the CPC HQ by someone who was disgusted by what the Conservatives are doing to the country.



If true, it would be an abhorrent lapse of judgement, and I'd imagine Mr. Mulcair or the party whip would get on that pretty quickly.  

As for the suspect, the more I read, the more disturbed and nauseated I feel.   Alleged animal cruelty also... jeepers.


----------



## dapaterson

Crantor said:
			
		

> How about this for weird.  Not sure if it is the same guy...
> 
> http://ohinternet.com/Luka_Rocco_Magnotta



It's the same photo the CBC is using.  Which leads to a plethora of other questions...


----------



## Remius

You couldn't even write this s**t

Just when you think you've heard it all...


----------



## Remius

bridges said:
			
		

> If true, it would be an abhorrent lapse of judgement, and I'd imagine Mr. Mulcair or the party whip would get on that pretty quickly.
> 
> As for the suspect, the more I read, the more disturbed and nauseated I feel.   Alleged animal cruelty also... jeepers.



Yeah, I'd love to see the explanation when teh NDP get something in the mail as well...what an idiot.


----------



## Bzzliteyr

"1 lunatic 1 ice pick"

I'll leave that there for you to google...


----------



## Old Sweat

bridges said:
			
		

> If true, it would be an abhorrent lapse of judgement, and I'd imagine Mr. Mulcair or the party whip would get on that pretty quickly.
> 
> As for the suspect, the more I read, the more disturbed and nauseated I feel.   Alleged animal cruelty also... jeepers.



I saw the clip on TV on the 1500 news.


----------



## bridges

dapaterson said:
			
		

> It's the same photo the CBC is using.  Which leads to a plethora of other questions...



Such as, "Hey - how did the CBC find out about Google?"    ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr

"the Gazette has confirmed police have video evidence in the dismemberment case"


----------



## The Bread Guy

What.  The.  F**k?

Just when you thought humanity had reached rock bottom ....


----------



## bridges

He had reportedly earlier filmed himself suffocating kittens to death.  Anti-animal cruelty advocates were tracking him down for that.


----------



## Remius

Whether or not he dated Homolka or fathered her child I hope she gets the media attention she deserves.


----------



## vonGarvin

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> "1 lunatic 1 ice pick"
> 
> I'll leave that there for you to google...



wow....


----------



## Bzzliteyr

I suggest @allisonhanes and @meghan_hurley on twitter for news breaks.


(Oh, and the guy with the @brangwyn account is pretty good a trolling the student protests)


----------



## jollyjacktar

He can't be that crazy.  He _knew_ the Liberals needed a hand.
Seriously though, I was not taken aback when they mentioned the Karla connection.  She is one sick, twisted beotch.  This performance artist taking his cue from "Seven" is right up her alley.


----------



## GAP

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> He can't be that crazy.  He _knew_ the Liberals needed a hand.
> Seriously though, I was not taken aback when the mentioned the Karla connection.  She is one sick, twisted beotch.  This performance artist taking his cue from "Seven" is right up her alley.



Maybe this is his way of displaying his "peacock finery" to her..... :


----------



## daftandbarmy

More signs that the Zombie apocalypse is upon us. 


Zombie Apocalypse in Miami: Naked Man Killed By Police After Eating Face of Victim

In a scarily real-life scene that conjured up images of a zombie apocalypse, a man was shot and killed in Miami after attempting to eat the face off another.

The horror began about 2 p.m. Saturday on the MacArthur Causeway when a series of gunshots were heard on the ramp, which is along NE 13th Street.

Read more celebrity gossip at: http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2012/05/zombie-apocalypse-in-miami-naked-man-killed-by-police-after-eati/#ixzz1wPAtvAz6


----------



## The Bread Guy

Wow - just wow....

I think it's time for me to log out for a while....


----------



## dogger1936

I am usually against capital punishment...but these are the cases I wish we still had it.


----------



## jollyjacktar

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> More signs that the Zombie apocalypse is upon us.
> 
> 
> Zombie Apocalypse in Miami: Naked Man Killed By Police After Eating Face of Victim
> 
> In a scarily real-life scene that conjured up images of a zombie apocalypse, a man was shot and killed in Miami after attempting to eat the face off another.
> 
> The horror began about 2 p.m. Saturday on the MacArthur Causeway when a series of gunshots were heard on the ramp, which is along NE 13th Street.
> 
> Read more celebrity gossip at: http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2012/05/zombie-apocalypse-in-miami-naked-man-killed-by-police-after-eati/#ixzz1wPAtvAz6



From what I have read, this asshole was high on the drug "Bath Salts".  Bit of a worry as this shit is starting to become an epidemic in Cape Breton apparently.  It's legal here in Canada at the moment.  Health Canada is doing their usual act, sitting with their thumbs inserted in their rectums up to the elbow on this drug.  It's been banned in many different countries.  

Supposed to be 10X the effect of Cocaine and even more addictive.  Violent behavior is just one of the downsides.  Not surprised at all that the police had to apply vigorous mineral pyrotechnic therapy to stop the zombie.


----------



## The Bread Guy

bridges said:
			
		

> Old Sweat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... And in the really bizaree spin department, a NDP MP speculated that the foot was mailed to the CPC HQ by someone who was disgusted by what the Conservatives are doing to the country. This would appear to rule out the need to mail a rectal orfice to the headquarters of the New Democratic Party.
> 
> 
> 
> If true, it would be an abhorrent lapse of judgement, and I'd imagine Mr. Mulcair or the party whip would get on that pretty quickly ....
Click to expand...

Maybe not the leader or whip, but at least the NDP Public Safety Critic said something in the House of Commons yesterday:





> _Mr. Randall Garrison (Esquimalt—Juan de Fuca, NDP):_  Mr. Speaker, Canadians were horrified to hear of the senseless and cowardly mailing of human remains to Conservative Party headquarters, and the interception of a second package at Canada Post's Ottawa sorting centre.
> 
> Our sympathies go out to the staff at the Conservative Party offices who opened the package. Our thoughts are also with Canada Post employees who had to deal with the second package containing human remains. They were all victims of an outrageous and reprehensible act. We encourage anyone with information on this crime to contact police immediately.
> 
> On behalf of New Democrats, and I think all members of the House across all party lines, we stand in solidarity with postal workers and especially the Conservative Party staff. We condemn these acts and stand united together against these crimes.


----------



## armyvern

Eerily enough, this guys' name has been published on our site before (2010) in the Bring Back the Death Penalty thread. All due to his association with Karla Homolka (such as: Karla Homolka currently lives in the Caribbean with her husband Luka Magnotta and their 4 year old son Damian).

His blog site is titled "Necrophiliac Serial Killer"; I won't be surprised when the "serial" part turns out to be true as well.

Unreal.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Mrs. Homolka's (alleged) ex is now a member of the Interpol Wanted list - notice also attached in case link doesn't work for you.


----------



## vonGarvin

I can sleep more soundly now that the New Democratic Party of Canada stated that they"...stand united together against these crimes."  I was worried that they may support these crimes...


:sarcasm:


----------



## bridges

Animal cruelty is often considered a 'warning sign' that violence to humans will follow.  Personally, I consider animal cruelty reprehensible enough on its own either way, but the allegations of this case do seem to follow that trend.

According to CBC, Interpol is now involved in the manhunt.  Meanwhile, back at the ranch, I wonder what kind of upbringing their son can be getting.

Having just spent several days in a Caribbean city where people let their toddlers run free in the streets, seemingly unaware or unafraid of this type of deranged crime, I'm agog at the latest round of individual psychopathic behaviour from the industrialized world.   Mental illness must exist everywhere, but maybe in some places, it manifests itself in terms of brutal political regimes more than individual deviance.   No idea - just idle musing here.  

Human behaviour is a strange thing sometimes.   I hope they catch this guy soon and apply due process, and that the trial is not jeopardized in any way.  My condolences to the victim's family.


----------



## The Bread Guy

bridges said:
			
		

> Having just spent several days in a Caribbean city where people let their toddlers run free in the streets, seemingly unaware or unafraid of this type of deranged crime, I'm agog at the latest round of individual psychopathic behaviour from the industrialized world.   Mental illness must exist everywhere, but maybe in some places, it manifests itself in terms of brutal political regimes more than individual deviance.   No idea - just idle musing here.


Agreed, but as stunned and horrified (to put it very mildly) as I am at the latest allegations, let's keep it in perspective - such things don't happen often (although once is too much), which is why there's such public anger/disgust.



			
				bridges said:
			
		

> Human behaviour is a strange thing sometimes.   I hope they catch this guy soon and apply due process, and that the trial is not jeopardized in any way.  My condolences to the victim's family.


Indeed.


----------



## jemcgrg

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> From what I have read, this ******* was high on the drug "Bath Salts".  Bit of a worry as this crap is starting to become an epidemic in Cape Breton apparently.  It's legal here in Canada at the moment.  Health Canada is doing their usual act, sitting with their thumbs inserted in their rectums up to the elbow on this drug.  It's been banned in many different countries.
> 
> Supposed to be 10X the effect of Cocaine and even more addictive.  Violent behavior is just one of the downsides.  Not surprised at all that the police had to apply vigorous mineral pyrotechnic therapy to stop the zombie.



I can't wait to go on vacation in two weeks to Cape Breton then! I better not see people eating each others faces there!


----------



## jollyjacktar

jemcgrg said:
			
		

> I can't wait to go on vacation in two weeks to Cape Breton then! I better not see people eating each others faces there!


This drug has the health authorities in CB running scared judging by the interviews on the radio.   You don't hear them screech about Hillbilly Heroin anymore.


----------



## jemcgrg

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> This drug has the health authorities in CB running scared judging by the interviews on the radio.   You don't hear them screech about Hillbilly Heroin anymore.



Well hopefully Canada picks up it's socks here soon and does smething about it!


----------



## bridges

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> vigorous mineral pyrotechnic therapy



Heh.  That's a new one to me.


----------



## jollyjacktar

That's a creation of Jim's.  The name more or less that is.


----------



## TN2IC

Did the police at least look at the return address on the packages? Gssh...


----------



## PMedMoe

Macey said:
			
		

> Did the police at least look at the return address on the packages? Gssh...



It was a fake address.....


----------



## jollyjacktar

Damn that sneaky Pierre Poutine...


----------



## TN2IC

It was Lucien Bouchard... BQ founder..


----------



## vonGarvin

He's been arrested in Berlin, Germany.
Link


----------



## bridges

A bit more info here as well:   http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-18325047


----------



## The Bread Guy

More from Reuters:





> German police have confirmed they have arrested suspected Canadian murderer Luka Rocco Magnotta in Berlin.
> 
> Reports say the 29-year-old porn star was apprehended at an internet cafe in the city.
> 
> Magnotta is wanted over the videotaped death of Chinese student Jun Lin, whose body parts were mailed to political parties in the Canadian capital Ottawa.
> 
> Interpol issued an arrest warrant for Magnotta last week.
> 
> French police confirmed over the weekend that he had been sighted in Paris.
> 
> German media reports that he was spotted travelling on a bus from France to Berlin.



How's your German?  Google News list o' German wire service coverage here.


----------



## vonGarvin

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> How's your German?


It's pretty good, thanks 


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Google News list o' German wire service coverage here.


Pretty well the same stuff we have been getting here.


----------



## PMedMoe

I hope Germany has the death penalty and they don't extradite him.  Just my  :2c:.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Glad he is off the street and won't be able to add to his victims.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Very true, that one guy in Paris I suspect will have nightmares for awhile. Since he killed a Chinese national I suggest that the Germans send him straight to China.


----------



## bridges

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Glad he is off the street and won't be able to add to his victims.



Exactly.  I was thinking the same thing as ColinP, about the guy Magnotta met in Paris.

They were saying on CBC Radio just now that he tried to run from the internet cafe, but there were patrol cars outside - then he gave false names, then realized the jig was up.


----------



## Remius

Colin P said:
			
		

> Very true, that one guy in Paris I suspect will have nightmares for awhile. Since he killed a Chinese national I suggest that the Germans send him straight to China.



Nah.  Let's do it like this.

2 years in a German prison until he is extradited to Canada, 25 year life sentence then extradited to China for their...punishement.


----------



## bridges

According to Der Spiegel, he was reading news reports about himself on the internet when they caught up with him.

 :trainwreck:


----------



## vonGarvin

German law is very interesting.  First of all, the death penalty is strictly forbidden by the German constitution (dating back to 1949 upon the formation of the Federal Republic.  I'm not sure if the Democratic Republic had the death penalty).
The German Criminal Code has a very interesting Section 7:



> Geltung für Auslandstaten in anderen Fällen
> (1) Das deutsche Strafrecht gilt für Taten, die im Ausland gegen einen Deutschen begangen werden, wenn die Tat am Tatort mit Strafe bedroht ist oder der Tatort keiner Strafgewalt unterliegt.
> (2) Für andere Taten, die im Ausland begangen werden, gilt das deutsche Strafrecht, wenn die Tat am Tatort mit Strafe bedroht ist oder der Tatort keiner Strafgewalt unterliegt und wenn der Täter
> 1.zur Zeit der Tat Deutscher war oder es nach der Tat geworden ist oder
> 2.zur Zeit der Tat Ausländer war, im Inland betroffen und, obwohl das Auslieferungsgesetz seine Auslieferung nach der Art der Tat zuließe, nicht ausgeliefert wird, weil ein Auslieferungsersuchen innerhalb angemessener Frist nicht gestellt oder abgelehnt wird oder die Auslieferung nicht ausführbar ist.



(I put the German in first, to see it in its original language)

Now, in English:


> Section 7
> 
> Offences committed abroad-other cases
> 
> (1) German criminal law shall apply to offences committed abroad against a German, if the act is a criminal offence at the locality of its commission or if that locality is not subject to any criminal jurisdiction.
> 
> (2) German criminal law shall apply to other offences committed abroad if the act is a criminal offence at the locality of its commission or if that locality is not subject to any criminal law jurisdiction, and if the offender:
> 
> was German at the time of the offence or became German after the commission; or
> 
> was a foreigner at the time of the offence, is discovered in Germany and, although the Extradition Act would permit extradition for such an offence, is not extradited because a request for extradition within a reasonable period of time is not made, is rejected, or the extradition is not feasible


So, he could be prosecuted under German law only if there was no request for extradition "within a reasonable period of time", or not made, or rejected.  In short, if for some reason Canada says "Forget it", then he could he be prosecuted under German law.  

Anyway, kudos to however he was caught, and to whomever partook in catching him!


----------



## bridges

Interesting.  Thanks for posting that.  I wonder if Cdn law has an equivalent provision, were the situation reversed.


----------



## GAP

Nah, we just deport them....


----------



## armyvern

Just breaking on CBC news now ... I certainly hope not - an elementary school!!?? WTF! Press Conference coming in approx 10 minutes ...

Possible human remains sent to 2 Vancouver schools



> Vancouver police and the B.C. Coroners Service are investigating after packages containing what appear to be human remains were sent to two schools Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Police are expected to release more information at a news conference scheduled for 4:15 p.m. PT.
> 
> Vancouver School Board deputy superintendent Jordan Tinney told CBC News that police were called to False Creek Elementary School at about 2 p.m. PT.
> 
> "They received a package this afternoon and it appeared suspicious so the police were called and the police subsequently attended and took the package away," he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman

Numpty-boy was a little busy over in Germany. 

What are the odds that copy-cat psychos are going to ramp up now?   :not-again:


----------



## armyvern

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Numpty-boy was a little busy over in Germany.
> 
> What are the odds that copy-cat psychos are going to ramp up now?   :not-again:



I don't know, but I'm hoping Canada Post was it's normal snail-mail self last week as the Police have just confirmed that, indeed, the two packages to the two schools contained body parts. Although that sucks, I'd rather that than another deceased somewhere and a copycatter. Cripes ... heebeegeebees.


----------



## brihard

The Globe and Mail is reporting that a hand and foot were mailed to schools in Vancouver. That leaves only a head unaccounted for if it's the same victim.

Edit to add:  guess 'only' doesn't go with 'a head unaccounted for'. Um.. Anyway, yeah.


----------



## bridges

And now there's been another foot found in Montreal, according to CBC Radio news at 0900 EDT.  Whether it's the same perp or not, how many victims are we dealing with here, anyway?   Unbelievable....  this must be devastating to their families.    

Edit:  never mind, now they're saying it's apparently a fake.  


As far as the possibility of a fair trial goes, with all the attention given to this case, I'd think it would be hard to find 12 jurors who've not been subjected to the stories & analysis in the media already.   The people setting up the trial will have a bit of a challenge ahead of them.


----------



## bridges

From CBC News, reproduced here under the Fair Dealings provision of the Copyright Act
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/story/2012/06/06/montreal-jun-lin-family.html



> Lafrenière also said police continue to search for Lin's head.
> 
> "We’ve been working extremely hard to find all of the body parts out of respect to the family," Lafrenière said. "They’re going to have a hard time to live with this now."



Simply awful.  I shudder to think of where his head is going to turn up.  My thoughts are with Lin's family.


----------



## armyvern

My personal thoughts are that the head of this victim is going to turn up on the East Coast (I'm thinking NFLD). Parts in the NCR of Ottawa, some to the far west of the country, figuring east for the remainder.

My thoughts are with the victims family --- this sucks.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Now they are examing links with this case to body parts found at the Hollywood sign in LA, seem wanker spent some time there as well.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Accused inbound....





> Luka Rocco Magnotta, charged with first-degree murder in the killing and dismemberment of Montreal student Jun Lin, is aboard a Royal Canadian Air Force plane en route to Canada from Germany, CBC News has learned.
> 
> Magnotta, who was arrested in a Berlin cybercafé earlier this month following an international manhunt, is in the custody of RCMP officers.
> 
> The plane is in the air bound for an undisclosed destination in Canada, sources told CBC News.
> 
> Magnotta, 29, had been held in Germany since his arrest June 4 pending extradition to Canada, a process that was expected to take at least a couple more weeks. Magnotta had indicated that he would not fight the extradition ....


CBC.ca, 18 Jun 12


----------



## krustyrl

Inbound ....
on an Airbus dedicated for his return.?  Sure hope it wasn't the VIP one normally reserved for the PM or Heads of State.  IMHO it put Mr Mackays Cormorant flip a bit inconsequential.!
This POS doesn't deserve any creature comforts by any means. Yes, innocent until proven guilty but....

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20120618/magnotta-canada-germany-120618/


----------



## The Bread Guy

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Inbound ....
> on an Airbus dedicated for his return.?  Sure hope it wasn't the VIP one normally reserved for the PM or Heads of State.  IMHO it put Mr Mackays Cormorant flip a bit inconsequential.!
> This POS doesn't deserve any creature comforts by any means. Yes, innocent until proven guilty but....
> 
> http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20120618/magnotta-canada-germany-120618/


Somehow, I don't think he's getting the executive treatment while (I'm guessing) handcuffed and/or shackled.  Also, I'm thinking commercial airlines may have some... issues with letting someone accused of this sort of thing on their planes with other passengers, accompanied by cops or not.


----------



## Danjanou

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Somehow, I don't think he's getting the executive treatment while (I'm guessing) handcuffed and/or shackled.  Also, I'm thinking commercial airlines may have some... issues with letting someone accused of this sort of thing on their planes with other passengers, accompanied by cops or not.



Back of a Herc with the ramp down in case he felt the need to step outside mid ocean for some fresh air would have worked for me. >


----------



## The Bread Guy

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Back of a Herc with the ramp down in case he felt the need to step outside mid ocean for some fresh air would have worked for me. >


How unlike you....


----------



## Danjanou

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> How unlike you....



Convention changed me. ;D


----------



## Snaketnk

Is it possible he was loaded on of the of the flights that goes to and from Germany in support of Afghanistan? It'd be a shame to waste that many taxpayers' dollars on a flight just for him. Shoulda sent him CMTT.


----------



## Maxadia

I have a large enough wire kennel, if they had just asked....


----------



## krustyrl

RDJP said:
			
		

> I have a large enough wire kennel, if they had just asked....



...for outside the aircraft.!


----------



## Danjanou

krustyrl said:
			
		

> ...for outside the aircraft.!



nice touch


----------



## dogger1936

He should be put in a female detention center somewhere; his face disfigured and force fed burgers till he's 400 lbs. That would be the best punishment for him.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

As repugnant, repulsive and disgusting as he seems, he has his day in court coming.

We are also, all, well aware of the site policy on matters of meted out frontier justice, such as are being discussed.

Enough.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## dogger1936

Flying military transport.

http://edmonton.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20120618/magnotta-canada-germany-120618/20120618/?hub=EdmontonHome


----------



## PuckChaser

Snaketnk said:
			
		

> Is it possible he was loaded on of the of the flights that goes to and from Germany in support of Afghanistan? It'd be a shame to waste that many taxpayers' dollars on a flight just for him. Shoulda sent him CMTT.



We only get those like twice a month, hasn't been one in a while. Mail is so bad here, they're posting the service flight dates and timings so people know when to expect things.


----------



## brihard

I looked into this through Metro's own site. It's legit. What an unfortunately editorial oversight.


----------



## Occam

I really wish the media would stop referring to him as the "alleged body parts killer".

It conjures up images of someone being beaten about the head with a fender or quarter panel.


----------



## The Bread Guy

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Inbound ....
> on an Airbus dedicated for his return.?  Sure hope it wasn't the VIP one normally reserved for the PM or Heads of State.  IMHO it put Mr Mackays Cormorant flip a bit inconsequential.!
> This POS doesn't deserve any creature comforts by any means. Yes, innocent until proven guilty but....
> 
> http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/TopStories/20120618/magnotta-canada-germany-120618/





			
				Snaketnk said:
			
		

> Is it possible he was loaded on of the of the flights that goes to and from Germany in support of Afghanistan? It'd be a shame to waste that many taxpayers' dollars on a flight just for him. Shoulda sent him CMTT.



A bit more on why this guy came back on a CF plane





> Luka Rocco Magnotta, *handcuffed and shackled*, sat quietly on a military plane bound for Canada, in part because *no commercial airline was willing to transport the first-degree murder suspect from Berlin.
> 
> "We had been asking different airliners and no one was extremely happy to transport him,"* Montreal police Cmdr. Ian Lafrenière told CBC News.
> 
> The international transfer of Magnotta, who was accompanied on the military transport by six Montreal police officers, highlights a number of factors and challenges that law enforcement officials face when transporting a prisoner by air.
> 
> The Defence Department provided the plane on short notice, and Magnotta was flown from Germany to Quebec's Mirabel airport on Monday, in a tightly controlled extradition operation ....


CBC.ca, 20 Jun 12

Stand by for the ATIP request around the request for a CF plane ....


----------



## bridges

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Stand by for the ATIP request around the request for a CF plane ....



Ha!  Yes, exactly.  Seems understandable, though, especially given the cost of bumping half of a commercial flight & reimbursing the passengers.  

Later in the same article, it says that American Airlines doesn't allow prisoners to have bathroom breaks.  Logistically, I wonder how that works on a long-haul flight ... guess it Depends on the situation.


----------



## Bass ackwards

Although it has not been confirmed that these are related yet, police have found a head in a Montreal park. 

Reproduced under the fair dealing provisions of the Copyright Act:

*Human head found in Montreal park* 
By Brian Daly, QMI Agency

MONTREAL - A human head was found in a west-end park on Sunday, QMI Agency has learned, but it was not immediately clear if there's a link to the Luka Magnotta body-parts case.

The head was found on the shore of a lake in Angrignon park, a few kilometres south of Magnotta"s apartment where his lover, Jun Lin, was killed in late May.

A large number of police officers and detectives were on the scene Sunday and a forensic identification truck was seen in the park.

The entire area was closed to the public.

*******************************

More at link:
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Crime/2012/07/01/19940796.html


----------



## dogger1936

I really hope interrogator Staff Sgt Smyth has been brought in and Magnotta is spilling the beans about everything.

That's my hope anyway.


----------

